# 1/8 mile run



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has ran their spec v in the 1/8 mile yet? Because I ran my stock '04 spec v and was wondering if my time was good or not. I got a 10.1! Is this good or not? Thanks for the info.
Josh


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I got a 10.1 in the 1/8 on my SE with i/h/e and shitty stock tires. I'd say that's decent but you can do better. What were your 60' and trap speeds?


----------



## B.A.J. (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I don't know what my other #'s where because it has been alittle bit and I don't know where the paper is. But i do know that i beat two new mustang GT's, and a contour SVT, the two mustang's had faster times but i beat them to the end, and the contour SVT, I beat him to the end and had a faster time, even though he had some upgrades he still couldn't beat me.
Josh


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

10.1 is pretty good for stock... I barely broke into the 9's with I/H on mine.... 03' that is


----------

